# Gongylus Gongliodes



## bugzilla (Mar 31, 2008)

I know it's like asking how long is a piece of string but how many nymphs should I start with to ensure I get at least one pair? What would you do?

Also, from what I've read these guys can be kept together but how big should the enclosure be?

Thanks for any advice

Huw


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

i can personally tell you it is higher than 6.


----------



## bugzilla (Mar 31, 2008)

Guest said:


> i can personally tell you it is higher than 6.


Doh, what happened there; all male or all female?


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

all male. and i think i remember reading someone saying the same had happened to them, but i think with even more males.


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 31, 2008)

the more the better buddie..u could buy 4 x L1 nympths and take them all the way to adult with no problem..on the other hand u could have 15 and they all die by L2..

if u buy an good ooth and u have the right condtions im sure u would have a few pairs in the end..get as many as u can..if i was u i would buy a couple ooths or buy at the min 10-15 nymphs..make sure u have heat lamp and a nice hot room..

1ft x 1ft net cage u could house alot when there nymphs but when there adult im gueesing mayby 2 pairs in a 1ft x 1ft net cage at the most.im gueesing because i have never had this species before.but looking at my idols u could only house 2 - 3 adults in a 1ft x 1ft net cage at a push..i like to give them lots of room.i have a 2ft x 1ft net cage thats perfect for a few pairs..


----------



## bugzilla (Mar 31, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> the more the better buddie..u could buy 4 x L1 nympths and take them all the way to adult with no problem..on the other hand u could have 15 and they all die by L2..if u buy an good ooth and u have the right condtions im sure u would have a few pairs in the end..get as many as u can..if i was u i would buy a couple ooths or buy at the min 10-15 nymphs..make sure u have heat lamp and a nice hot room..
> 
> 1ft x 1ft net cage u could house alot when there nymphs but when there adult im gueesing mayby 2 pairs in a 1ft x 1ft net cage at the most.im gueesing because i have never had this species before.but looking at my idols u could only house 2 - 3 adults in a 1ft x 1ft net cage at a push..i like to give them lots of room.i have a 2ft x 1ft net cage thats perfect for a few pairs..


Thanks fella

10-15 nymphs at £7.50 each  , scary. Maybe I'll hold on for a little while, see if I can get hold of a sexed pair or 2. How often are these available in the UK?


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 31, 2008)

bugzilla said:


> Thanks fella10-15 nymphs at £7.50 each  , scary. Maybe I'll hold on for a little while, see if I can get hold of a sexed pair or 2. How often are these available in the UK?


l

dont buy 15 nymphs and 7.50£.lol..u would be bankrupt :lol: u want to buy couple sub adult pairs or better still a couple ooths.start a thread asking for ooth,bump it every week untll somone has one.also pm lars he sales ooths mayby he has one for u..after me tho cause iv allready emailed him :lol: im after this species also..lars is your best bet for ooths.not sure martin sales the ooths but its worth asking him.. http://www.mantisanddragons.com/main/main.php?lang=eng


----------



## bugzilla (Mar 31, 2008)

I'll keep my eyes peeled. If I hadn'tspent so much on all my various hobbies lately I'd probably have bought them :blink: 

I love Paypal, it's not like spending money, just numbers on the screen


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 4, 2008)

bugzilla said:


> I know it's like asking how long is a piece of string but how many nymphs should I start with to ensure I get at least one pair? What would you do?


Statistically speaking, there's no way to ensure you get a pair unless you have the supplier make sure for you, but that usually involves older mantises. I guess it's about crossing your fingers.


----------



## iain5 (Apr 4, 2008)

I've read that some species, or even some ooths of the same species, can be biased towards one sex or the other, meaning you could get an entire hatch of mostly males or mostly females. This would certainly decrease your chances of getting pairs. Does anyone know if this is true, and what might cause it?


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 4, 2008)

iain5 said:


> I've read that some species, or even some ooths of the same species, can be biased towards one sex or the other, meaning you could get an entire hatch of mostly males or mostly females. This would certainly decrease your chances of getting pairs. Does anyone know if this is true, and what might cause it?


yer it happens.not sure what causes it..mayby to much inbreeding.?.just a silly guees


----------



## mantis shadow (Apr 4, 2008)

i went into a shop last week and they are selling 1 (female i think) around L4 ish for £20.00.

(im asuming that an indian rose manits (this is what they are calling it) is the same as gonglyus gongliodes? (wondering violin??) i wish people would use the proper names when selling in shops)

is this exspensive for an L4? as ive not had any before.

i didnt buy it, but was tempted as it was a wicked lil mantis.

also someone was trying to sell a gongy ooth to me for over £100!!! that cant be right can it?

told them no thanks as if im correct you only get a small number of nymphs (10-15?) from each.

im pretty sure, some lizards and snake you can have an effect on the sex by different temps or humidity in incubation.


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 4, 2008)

mantis shadow said:


> i went into a shop last week and they are selling 1 (female i think) around L4 ish for £20.00.(im asuming that an indian rose manits (this is what they are calling it) is the same as gonglyus gongliodes? (wondering violin??) i wish people would use the proper names when selling in shops)
> 
> is this exspensive for an L4? as ive not had any before.
> 
> ...


martin has them for sale.email him befor hes sold out.


----------



## bugzilla (Apr 4, 2008)

Most reptiles sex is determined by temp. High temperature produces males from what I understand and lower temperatures produces females. Mid range and there'll be a 50:50 split.

Cool or what.

No idea if this works for insects though.


----------



## mrblue (Apr 4, 2008)

mantis shadow said:


> i went into a shop last week and they are selling 1 (female i think) around L4 ish for £20.00.(im asuming that an indian rose manits (this is what they are calling it) is the same as gonglyus gongliodes? (wondering violin??) i wish people would use the proper names when selling in shops)
> 
> is this exspensive for an L4? as ive not had any before.
> 
> ...


this is expensive for any L4 mantis. and no, £100 for a g.gongylodes ooth is really taking the piss. while you tend to get a bit more than 10-15 per ooth, its still pretty ridiculous.


----------



## obregon562 (Apr 4, 2008)

keeping on the original question...

theoreticaly you can have 100 nymphs without a pair. It is mathmatically possible. It's all a numbers game dude-mantids, and the world all just a bunch of numbers. :mellow: *x-files music*

Think about it like this:

if you buy two, you have a 1 in 2 chance, or a 50% of having both sexes.

if you buy three, you have a 2 in 3 chance, or 66% chance, of havin two sexes.

if you buy 4, you have a 75% chance (3 in 4).

5 is 80%

So, yeah, the more you get the higher the odds, but it is still entirely possible you will get boned by the odds. I know. it happens. Good luck-hope it helps!


----------



## mrblue (Apr 8, 2008)

just a few more opinions to throw into the topic:

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?sh...pic=152&amp;hl=


----------



## bugzilla (Apr 8, 2008)

mrblue said:


> just a few more opinions to throw into the topic:http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?sh...pic=152&amp;hl=


Thanks for that. You must have done some serious trawling to come across this thread from 2004  

Interesting reading though.


----------



## mrblue (Apr 8, 2008)

bugzilla said:


> Thanks for that. You must have done some serious trawling to come across this thread from 2004  Interesting reading though.


i was indeed doing some serious trawling but frustratingly i was looking for something completely different! oh well.


----------



## bugzilla (Apr 8, 2008)

mrblue said:


> i was indeed doing some serious trawling but frustratingly i was looking for something completely different! oh well.


Hehe, bonus for me then


----------



## nympho (Apr 10, 2008)

bugzilla said:


> I know it's like asking how long is a piece of string but how many nymphs should I start with to ensure I get at least one pair? What would you do?Also, from what I've read these guys can be kept together but how big should the enclosure be?
> 
> Thanks for any advice
> 
> Huw


to be (not particularly) controversial i would expect one pair from two bought mantises, esp higher instars. the seller should get out his/her damn magnifying glass (inverted binoculars are best) to check the sex after accepting good money  . only takes a few moments and isnt difficult except on tiny nymphs. its only good manners to supply pairs and should be standard practice for promoting good will between buyer and seller and promoting future breeding and availability.

edit; before anyone says they havnt got time or any such shlt, well thats fine if the're 20 for £10 or something but when theyre being sold for 7 quid each i wanna know exactly what im getting, and i suggest everyone else takes the same attitude.


----------



## bugzilla (Apr 11, 2008)

You've got a good point there. Only thing is that rarity/desirability of anything drives prices up. There's always one mad fool willing to pay (usually me but I'm skint atm  )


----------

